# My horses's pictures ...



## Shanouw (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a passion, the photography ! I always take my camera when I go to Equestrian Centers or competitions, or meetings with horses ... so I'd like to put some pictures I took for you eyes lol 

I hope you'll enjoy my little work ^_^ :

A friesian, they did an medevial spectacle. When I took this pictures, they were just training before starting the spectacle on the area where was the public :









It was during a competition we called in franch " les masters ibériques ". Some competitions of dressage for horses andalous, spanish, ... :









The same but with a bad frame :









At the same place, during the show for spanish stallions :









A stallion called Esplandido :


















Dressage :









In the same place there were some western competition and I saw a wonderful arabian horse :









A black arabian's picture I took at Avignon for the weeting called " Cheval passion " and spectacle " Les crinières d'or ". I was really impress to see this stallion ... mervellous ! :









At another dressage's competition :









Anouk, my haflinger pony :









And for the end, a picture of a foal suckling :









Do you want to see more ? =D


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

wow beautiful pictures and beautiful horses!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow.... thats all I can say! I LOVE the Arabian pictures!!! Great work! and YES I'd like to see more! You are VERY talented!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You have quite the talent!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Wonderful pictures!
How on earth did you manage to get the picture of the foal nursing?


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW! They Wer Amazing! LOVE The Arabians!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

These are spectacular. The Frieisan and the red dressed woman should be in a book.

These are amazing.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, you are really talented! I would love to see more!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

These Are AMAZING, WOnderful Photos, im curious what kind of camera and lens did you use ? Its so clear and everything. 
PLEASE show more =D !


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

All I can say is....WOW...


----------

